# New FITA Field course At our Club



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

More..


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

rest of the wes side.....


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

The East side of the Course...


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

More of East


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Great looking range! Love those side angles.

BTW: Did you get "sponsors" for each target - I'd really be interested in that concept.


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

More


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

As you well know, these pictures really don't do it justice for the elevation changes on this course.

It is alot of fun to shoot and I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Ken B (Jun 3, 2009)

Well done, you guys have really put a lot of yourselves into this, days and weeks of work by the looks of it... I am very impressed, I hope to get down there and shoot it one day soon.... Again, well done and congratulations to your club for this outstanding achievement


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Great looking range! Love those side angles.
> 
> BTW: Did you get "sponsors" for each target - I'd really be interested in that concept.


This might have got lost in between you pix posting. Still wondering about the "target sponsors".


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

wow. i can't wait for Nationals next year


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

yes we got sponsors for each target. We canvasses local companys and asked them to "buy" the target for us, some of us money, some gave us supplies like the threaded rod or screws and nails. Building this course didn't cost us any money, just the time.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

ryanjeff9 said:


> yes we got sponsors for each target. We canvasses local companys and asked them to "buy" the target for us, some of us money, some gave us supplies like the threaded rod or screws and nails. Building this course didn't cost us any money, just the time.


Maybe it's been done before, but this is the first time I've seen it and think it is a very novel idea. Now just remind your archers to support your sponsors. :smile:

Good luck with the range - it looks great!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*awesome...*

love the look and great job on the course ! ...and kudo's for thinking outside the box for sponsors !! 

:darkbeer:

hey.. fl_lefty... you ready to ride..??? !!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> love the look and great job on the course ! ...and kudo's for thinking outside the box for sponsors !!
> 
> :darkbeer:
> 
> hey.. fl_lefty... *you ready to ride*..??? !!!


Let me know when you make the trip. I'll be standing along I-95 at mile marker 97 in NC with my bow case in hand. :shade:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Let me know when you make the trip. I'll be standing along I-95 at mile marker 97 in NC with my bow case in hand. :shade:




```

```
you got it.. !! lefty 'd like _someone_ to share the 

fuel..........

:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> you got it.. !! lefty 'd like _someone_ to share the
> ...


I might even share some of the driving duties.

You guys laugh at my "toaster" for a car, but next time you talk to Jarlicker ask him how his part of the fuel bill to the Hill and back compared to what it would have cost had he drove his truck. :mg:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm also a member of this club. There has been a few members doing all the work to get this course done and they've earned all our respect for their tireless efforts. 

The course is not only very challenging with the up and down shots but very scenic at times as well.

The Canadian Nationals do have a guest category for those from outside of Canada. A few years ago when the Nationals were held in Sherbrooke Quebec, Dave Cousins and Jamie Van Natta were in attendance. So mark your calendar now and come and join us next year. There is even a ferry boat from Maine to Nova Scotia so no excuses for the guys on the US east coast....

Cheers,


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

beautiful setting and awesome bale placements. your club has much to be proud of.

ok...this is a little off the whole topic, but what are you guys using for bales?

the course looks awesome. i've never shot a pure FITA field round but the courses shown all over the world look like a challenge.

another bale question. does anyone know what they were using for the Mullenborne Classic?


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

we used adaconda board, or tintest, or buffalo board. Not really sure what the actual name is.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice job,great terrain!Do you hand out bug swatters with your entry?Wonderful looking course,would love to shoot it sometime!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Looks like a great course you've got there. :greenwithenvy: Wish I could shoot it.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> beautiful setting and awesome bale placements. your club has much to be proud of.
> 
> ok...this is a little off the whole topic, but what are you guys using for bales?
> 
> ...


One of the sweetest thing about these butts is that the Material in them can be replaced by one man. Laurie Bolivar the man behind the design, made them so that the whole thing pivots onto its back and all you have to do is loosen up the all tread rods and replace the shot out material.

Maybe one of us will think of taking a picture of the design or maybe Jeff or Laurie already have some.

Cheers,


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

blueglide1 said:


> Nice job,great terrain!Do you hand out bug swatters with your entry?Wonderful looking course,would love to shoot it sometime!


Bugs are not really an issue you kind of get used to shooting with them. Or you try to get on the same group as the poor Soul who forgot to put bug juice on


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, that's a gorgeous course for sure! Nice job. A roadtrip might be in order


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Butt 2 on the second loop looks like it has a pretty wet trail! I suspect it's rubber boot country. 

NockOn, we have the same situation with our range. A few do all the work. 

The range looks super. I may try to shoot it someday!


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

it really isn't wet at all, what you are looking at are rocks, Nova Scotia is made up of em and some of them poke through the surface every now and then. I shoot the course, and so do many others, in just sneakers. There is one we spot but is avoided easily.

If there is anyone who wants to come play, just let us know but it would be highly recommended that you come during the summer, or come as a Guest for the Canadian Nationals.

Jeff


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So we decided to do something cool to give you an idea of what our Field Course is like for the 2010 Nationals, We kind of did a virtural picture tour and made a video of it. So here you go. We are just finishing up some of the tidily boo work like weed wacking and extra signage so people don't get lost.

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFH3A...layer_embedded


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

your link didnt' work for me...maybe this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFH3AjtC4ZY


----------

